

Bootstrap for Everyone - coderdude
http://minimaxir.com/2012/03/bootstrap-for-everyone/

======
jhaile
Twitter bootstrap is awesome. I wish I could justify redoing my site using it
but right now too much else going on. If you are developing Facebook apps,
also check out f-bootstrap. It's based on Twitter bootstrap, but the styles
and colors are more similar to Facebook's:
<https://github.com/ckrack/fbootstrapp>

------
tretiy3
I am rewriting my site with its css now. Actually, i can build everything with
js and css, but i cant make good looking things. TB for me is the way to
prettify my ugly markup. It is very friendly. I have to revise tons of
javascript written without any mvc, but TB is built on classes. So, for the
most parts i have to just install ids in tags required to drive my code.

------
nanuclickity
Best Thing About Using Bootstrap is, One doesn't have to worry about cross-
browser issues. :) That Makes Awesome Themes Like CandyClouds Possible...
here... Take a Look. <http://wrapbootstrap.com/theme/candy-clouds-WB00781A8>

and help me by making it more awesome., by buying it :)

------
hmans
Bootstrap is the new Photoshop Lens Flare.

~~~
coderdude
It's not, but I understand what you're trying to convey. It's spreading like a
wild fire and everyone is starting to use it -- but the default look has
become very stale and played out (much like the lens flare). There's a lot
being done to give users alternate styles, from free color styles and editors
to premium themes.

~~~
minimaxir
I was going to put in a section about the staleness of the default layout used
by many, many startups (I've certainly made many jokes about it), but I felt
that would be out of scope. It _is_ certainly a bad tactic from a branding
perspective (it's not unique), but that's a thing that can be iterated upon.

As Bootstrap becomes more popular, theme developers will flock to it (like
Wordpress and Tumblr before it).

